# Show name for King!



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

What about A Royal Choice?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh I like that....I like that a lot!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

King of the Castle
Royal Flush
Hail to the King
Long Live the King
King of the Ring


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What name did you put on your Coggins? Whatever name you put on his Coggins, is the name you use for for HT's and for TEAM's application form.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

King of cards
King kong (lol!)
King in the ring


I am soooo bad at this lol


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> What name did you put on your Coggins? Whatever name you put on his Coggins, is the name you use for for HT's and for TEAM's application form.


Ugh, really? Because the old owner did his coggins and had his name down as "Stitch"


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

QHDragon said:


> Ugh, really? Because the old owner did his coggins and had his name down as "Stitch"


Can you do another coggins test maybe and change the name??


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I just had to say the first thing that popped in my head was "The King of the Dwarfs" hehe


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

RedTree said:


> Can you do another coggins test maybe and change the name??


I don't know, doesnt really make sense, since I am sure there are plenty of people that use the horse's barn name on their coggins and still show with the horse's registered name.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

A Kings Ransom


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

No name suggestions (though I really like the first one posted!) but I will say that at places like the Kentucky Horse Park and bigger venues like that, they won't let you in if you have a different name on the coggins than what you are showing them under. It's a security/disease control thing.

I got another coggins drawn on Demi when she got here so that her show name (nancy drew) would be on it.


----------

